# Pier Challange !!



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

Who would want to be part of a Pier Tournament Pensacole Pier against Okaloosa Pier for the largest Cobia and the largest Pompano. You would have to enter and delcare which pier you are going to compete off off. 

Maybe we could get Half Hitch in navarre as the tournament weigh station as they are about half way i the middle. 

Do a $20 entry fee for the Cobia Division and $20 for the Pompano Division. 

pay a 60/30/10 split.

to win you have to beat the the biggest 1st 2nd or 3rd place fish form the other pier.

Lets say you have the 2nd largest fish on Pensacola pier you have to compete against the 2nd largets caught on Okaloosa pier.A first place fish has to compete against the other first place fish and so on. 

In a Division the first place fish may come from Pensacola and the2nd and 3rd could come from Okaloosa.

If we have enough Interest maybe we can get someone like Half Hitch in Navarre to collect entries and do the weight ins. maybe they would come up with some random door prizes also.

It is time to put up or shut up!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

HA!!!... please tell me you're from chokealoosa???...

count me in!!!....

pensacola represent!:moon


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

If I had my pier choice it would be Navarre but at the moment that is just not happening. Maybe they will some day build our Pier back!!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

jokaloosa will get spankedoke:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sling-a-ling (3/25/2008)*If I had my pier choice it would be Navarre but at the moment that is just not happening. Maybe they will some day build our Pier back!!


likewise!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

lets doo it


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

atleast its not a competition for quantity of kings... :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how about king/cobia tourny...???


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

im down!


----------

